# Clinton Anderson and loading problem horses



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I am not all that experienced with trailer loading, but I think what your are doing broken into more of the "approach and retreat" method will have the horse feeling less forced in. I mean you get him to take a step forward, then you ask him to step back, you do this quite a few times, progressing to having him go further in, but asking him to come out before he decided to come out on his own.
There's a lady called Ellen Ofstad that has several videos on Youtube (about 5 minutes each) that show her approach to trailer loading.

You know,, I cheat. I put treats inside and my horse goes in. Hates it, but goes in. I am a lazy cheater!


----------



## Buckcherry (Nov 18, 2010)

tinyliny said:


> You know,, I cheat. I put treats inside and my horse goes in. Hates it, but goes in. I am a lazy cheater!


yeah we used treats and grain. 

thanks for your input


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

I have used some thing simaler if not the same. I make the out side of the trailer really suck. Only when they go in can they rest. When I start out I just work with them just sniffing the trailer then front feet and eventualy the rest of them. I also have grain and cookies in the trailer if it's a really hard case.


----------



## AQHA13 (Apr 19, 2017)

I've used his approach and retreat method the very first time I tried to get my horse to load. Never had a problem since. I've seen him work with a very stubborn horse at a clinic who quite obviously wasn't afraid, but just loved to rear a LOT! In about 10 min he had that horse hoppin in and out (Calmly!)with no problems. 
I've also seen Steve Rother (Who does basically the same thing) and it took six people, butt ropes, and pulling the horse from the front to get the horse in the trailer to get to the clinic. Again, in about 15 min he had that horse hopping in and out without a care. None of them were afraid, just stubborn. 
From what I've seen, that sort of natural horsemanship approach to loading seems to work very well!


----------



## JerBear (Jan 23, 2011)

Well you could try the Meredith Manors art of "heeding"! Its awfully hard to explain in words though..... I've seen it work time and time again though. Ive heard stories of the instructors making mad money at shows because they get bad horses in trailers with ease. Basically you teach the horse to stay by your shoulder and only your shoulder... not ahead or behind or his life ends :lol: Not really but u kinda get the point. All you need his a halter lead rope and a dressage whip. Lets say your horse already knows heeding.... or a form of it... when he stops at the trailer and your saying hes really not scared then its firm tap on the butt reach around with ur whip. If he doesnt go try again.... That doesnt work walk away and get momentum walking up to the trailer making him stay up with you with your whip. Make sure your not facing him and keep marching towards the trailer. Its all about how you carry yourself and the vibe of "loudness/seriousness" you put off whether it will work or not. Repetition of this should eventually get him on a lot easier. I realize its a vague explanation but like i said its very hard to describe in words... I will see if i can find a video. Good luck


----------



## Buckcherry (Nov 18, 2010)

We are looking at trailers so once I have one of my own I can practice this technique. I will definatly try it. 
I saw the show of the clinic CA did with that buckskin mare, I was amazed. BUt things never seem to work for me like they do on tv. 
I just need CA to come out to my farm lol (yeah right)
Honestly I feel embarassed when I take him some place and we're using whips to get him on. Cause I feel like people are going to think I abuse my horse and I don't. :/ NOt only that but they probably think I can't handle my horse. lol


----------

